# LEEK meet---- 6th April



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................

As usual guy's another meet for Sunday 6th April.
If your up for it a curry first at 3pm  then onto bluewater for 6pm ,then onto the Wharf pub for around 6:45pm
Once again we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It's Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu!

.........................







..................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherdneame.co.uk/pubs/pub ... f_dartford
Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area? Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise  

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 
1. Hornster
2. g1ose
3. Donners
4. BAMTT
5. J55RAG_audiTT
6. KevtoTTy
7.

Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. g1ose
3. Nando
4. Renton72
4. BAMTT
5. ian222
6. J55RAG_audiTT
7. bhp786
8. TrippleTrouble
9. KevtoTTy
10. Donners
11. a18eem's whole family! :wink:


----------



## g1ose (Apr 25, 2005)

both please!!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

g1ose said:


> both please!!!


Warning! once youve tried the curry there you'll be addicted  

Just ask Tony :lol: :lol:

Ok mate ive added you to the list :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't think I'm on holiday that week :roll: so stick me down for Bluey


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> I don't think I'm on holiday that week :roll: so stick me down for Bluey


you'd better double check i don't believe you :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> I don't think I'm on holiday that week :roll: so stick me down for Bluey


 :lol:

Stick me down for both please.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Both for me please John


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Just found that PM :lol:



Salad Dodger said:


> You seem to have a problem with some of my posts dont you?
> 
> why?
> 
> Now shut up and put up theres a good little boy and behave - you 20 something litte shit! :-*


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Just found that PM :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who wrote that???


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

i could be up for this, see what all the fuss is about. Where abouts in bluewater do you meet? prob only be the evening meet.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

ian222 said:


> i could be up for this, see what all the fuss is about. Where abouts in bluewater do you meet? prob only be the evening meet.


Nice one Ian  
See you at bluewater mate :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hi Guys....

John (The Hornster) said i'm ok to post here....

Just letting you know that i'm trying to put together a Rolling Road Day for us all....










Please take a look and register your interest

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=109874

Cheers!
Adam


----------



## J55RAG_audiTT (Jan 2, 2008)

I am fairly new to the forum and never been to a TT meet, as i couldnt make the Kent one just gone.

As long as the wather is all good then i'll be there. Curry! and bluewater... could'nt turn down a curry offer.

What are the routes you take, or other areas you go?

Cheers, Jason


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

yep, i'll be there. its my 1st meet so put me down for the 6pm at bluewater.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

J55RAG_audiTT said:


> I am fairly new to the forum and never been to a TT meet, as i couldnt make the Kent one just gone.
> 
> As long as the wather is all good then i'll be there. Curry! and bluewater... could'nt turn down a curry offer.
> 
> ...


Hi Jason

Sorry for the slow reply mate i wasn't emailed to say a message had been left :roll: 
The curry is superb mate you won't be dissapointed  just ask BAMTT :lol:

We meet there at 3pm then up the A2 for about 12miles to Bluewater for around 6pm.
BAMTT then takes the newbies out in his subaru to test if you can control your bowls  :lol: :wink: 
Then at aprox 6:45pm we drive onto the wharf pub where some others eat while we all drink diet coke :roll: :wink:

We have been meeting here for about 2 1/2 years like the kneesworth one has been for around 5 yrs.

If your after a morning cruise type meet their are some guys doing one in kent http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=110725

hopefully see you there



bhp786 said:


> yep, i'll be there. its my 1st meet so put me down for the 6pm at bluewater.


Excellent see you there!  :wink:

John


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

The curry is superb and great value as well










Don't worry about the Subaru I've stopped spinning it since i had it remapped :lol:


----------



## J55RAG_audiTT (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers John, lets hope the weather is good!


----------



## TrippleTrouble (Apr 8, 2007)

> The curry is superb


What does that mean hot or Extra hot need to know ....? like to make it home in one piece.  
Because last time i did not make it because of illness (man flu) and still got it hope it is gone by then . :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

TrippleTrouble said:


> > The curry is superb
> 
> 
> What does that mean hot or Extra hot need to know ....? like to make it home in one piece.
> Because last time i did not make it because of illness (man flu) and still got it hope it is gone by then . :wink:


No i have a vindaloo and its more like a madras...or is it cos i;m used to it  :wink:

So are you coming along?


----------



## TrippleTrouble (Apr 8, 2007)

Na i give the curry a miss  what time do i have to be at Bluewater then....?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

TrippleTrouble said:


> Na i give the curry a miss  what time do i have to be at Bluewater then....?


6pm then we leave around 6.45pm to go to the pub. :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Guys

This ones in my diary (although that doesn't mean a lot as you all know!).

Tony - I'll contact you re the favour beforehand!

Kev


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> Guys
> 
> This ones in my diary (although that doesn't mean a lot as you all know!).
> 
> ...


Ok Kev,you up for the curry mate? :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thehornster said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Guys
> ...


Of course - need to make the trip worthwhile! :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll be in for this one please!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> I'll be in for this one please!


ok mate your all on the list!!!

How are Anthony?

Ickle Hornster is getting excited about the meet too  :wink:

11 1/2 weeks


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Ahh bless, all going well then John ?

i didn't want to say anything but i did think you had put on some weight at the last meet :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Ahh bless, all going well then John ?
> 
> i didn't want to say anything but i did think you had put on some weight at the last meet :wink:


Yeah i know  Not sure whose growing the fastest  :wink:


----------



## hallsie (Aug 10, 2006)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh bless, all going well then John ?
> ...


I know whos growing the fastest!!

I can see it from here!

ill lend you little grace for a night, thatll make ya lose weight!!!
youll shit yourself............ 

Stu


----------



## hallsie (Aug 10, 2006)

when do i stop being a 'newbee' ?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

hallsie said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Last time i spent the afternoon with her,she sh!t down me front :? :lol: :wink:

Still cant get the stain out....you owe me a shirt Halls!!!

You coming sunday then DAD??? :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Haven't had a ruby for about a month :lol: every time i close my eyes this is all i see :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

when i close my eyes all i see is ......


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Beans in a jar Tony....beans in a jar... :lol: :wink: (private joke)


----------



## hallsie (Aug 10, 2006)

HA HA HA HA HA

Nelle is gonna kill you!!!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

hi guys !
wow john i hope you know what you are in for in 8 months !!
congrats from all at the azeem home really pleased for you.
i see nellie got her way with you then!
kelly asked when would you like to baby sit our little monster..i mean boy
to get some practice in?
anyway it looks like there are going to be 4 of us at the pub on sunday
i think im taking the family out for sunday dinner.
see you all at the pub on sunday!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> hi guys !
> wow john i hope you know what you are in for in 8 months !!
> congrats from all at the azeem home really pleased for you.
> i see nellie got her way with you then!
> ...


Cheers Azeem's!!

I wont tell Elle about babysitting she may just take you up on it!  :lol: :wink:

See you sunday :wink:

All still ok for the curry???

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 
1. Hornster 
2. g1ose 
3. Renton72 
4. BAMTT 
5. J55RAG_audiTT 
6. KevtoTTy 
7. Donners

As i'll have to book it :wink: 
I'll check if Hallsie is coming too.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thehornster said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys !
> ...


John - I'll only come if you don't go on about your forthcoming sprog (get enough of this with all my wives neices and nephews) :wink: CONGRATULATIONS by the way 

Tony - can you bring your _special equipment_ :roll:

K


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

What sprog :roll: :lol: :wink:

You find its the people around you that actually go on about it more :lol:

I don't really like to be reminded that often :lol: :lol: :lol: ........just kidding luv  :-* (You never know she may read this)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


>


Erm i'm sure it'll be full of fun and excitment :roll: ................won't it???? :?  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Just got my copy of the 4d baby scan ive uploaded it to youtube take a look :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Top right hand corner.................................. is that not you???


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Will do Kev do you need polishes ?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Will do Kev do you need polishes ?


Depends on how much you charge per ml???? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Will do Kev do you need polishes ?
> ...


Oi Totty - did you get your text? :roll: :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


No Paul - but my wife probably did (as she has my old number now!)

Been meaning to call you to thank you for my thingy!

K


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


 :lol:

Hope she wasn't too confused why I was asking you to if you'd got the thingy!!

Can you send me your new number then? :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Will do Kev do you need polishes ?
> ...


16mpg could be costly :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


With the current cost of fuel, the Sunday meet is going to be expensive for me - can we bring our own diet coke????

K


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

John,

Im not going to be able to make the curry. Ill try and make Bluewater but dont hang aroung for me ill go straight to the pub.

Its Lisas nans 85 birthday meal on Sunday, and i forgot about it. Doh!

Cheers

Chris

PS she didnt fancy a curry!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> John,
> 
> Im not going to be able to make the curry. Ill try and make Bluewater but dont hang aroung for me ill go straight to the pub.
> 
> ...


Ok mate,are you bringing the VAGCOM?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

I wasnt going to, my laptops at work.

why has someone got a problem?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> I wasnt going to, my laptops at work.
> 
> why has someone got a problem?


I thought you were brining it along for Domonic the new guy from last time.Dont think it was important mate.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Just been told I'm expected at a birthday lunch for a great aunt's 70th. Its in the afternoon so I still hope to get to Bluewater - but if I'm not there, don't wait for me - I'll heard over to the pub.

If I don't manage to get there (because I need booze to get me through the day), have a good one.

And congrats John, again!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Just been told I'm expected at a birthday lunch for a great aunt's 70th. Its in the afternoon so I still hope to get to Bluewater - but if I'm not there, don't wait for me - I'll heard over to the pub.
> 
> If I don't manage to get there (because I need booze to get me through the day), have a good one.
> 
> And congrats John, again!


Cheers Ryan. :wink:

Erm well its snowing quite heavily here at the moment and settling.
I'll keep you all posted ok!! :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Just been told I'm expected at a birthday lunch for a great aunt's 70th. Its in the afternoon so I still hope to get to Bluewater - but if I'm not there, don't wait for me - I'll heard over to the pub.
> ...


Ditto


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


Its getting worse now and is supposed to be untill 12pm


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


just woke up, hoping to wash the car and guess what.....................?


























Looking unlikely for me


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Hmmm the roads are clear here but its settling elsewhere bit concerning as my rear tyres are slick almost


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

How many miles did you get out of that set? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> How many miles did you get out of that set? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dunno really its a bit weird how the rears gone and the front are ok still got a fair bit left :? normally the fronts go first

I reckon the rears lasted 7k, i wonder if when i spun on the roundabout that had an effect although i had everything rebalanced, wheel bearings replaced tracking done etc

Maybe the remap hasn't helped given the torque split is 40:60 to the rear

:?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


How's it looking in Kent?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Bad!!! and still snowing heavy now :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Quite a bit more has come down since i took these


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Bad!!! and still snowing heavy now :?


  and there's me home alone with nothing to eat...................


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

New car Tony?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> New car Tony?


You won't believe how much downforce that front spoiler generates, only thing is you need to be doing at least 4mph to get the aero working properly :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > New car Tony?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Who's going to call today?? I need to leave home around 13:15 if the curry goes ahead :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

O well its still snowing now guys and i'n not chancing it! :?

I also would rather you guys didnt take a chance in this weather,you could end up stuck down this way,and ive only got three spare bedrooms :lol: 
O and one pack of bacon :wink:

I'll have to reschedule it  :?

John


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thehornster said:


> O well its still snowing now guys and i'n not chancing it! :?
> 
> I also would rather you guys didnt take a chance in this weather,you could end up stuck down this way,and ive only got three spare bedrooms :lol:
> O and one pack of bacon :wink:
> ...


   

Where's that Takeaway menu - hopefully see you you before the Alien arrives John, take care.

Kev


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > O well its still snowing now guys and i'n not chancing it! :?
> ...


Yeah i hope so too mate thats still 6mths away! 

Just taken this :?










I just hope everyone sees that its cancelled,sorry if you dont.
But as i allways say it pays to check the forum just before you leave :wink:

See you all next time

John


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm missing the snow here! It started to come down lightly when I woke up but has completely gone and is just wet now 

Will miss the curry today! Gonna have to fill the void with something very similar! :roll:

Look forward to the next one!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Probably a good shout, I'm gonna get wrapped up and going sledging with my Niece and Nephew, got a bit of a hill on my land


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Probably a good shout, I'm gonna get wrapped up and going sledging with my Niece and Nephew, got a bit of a hill on my land


Ok farmer Giles :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Glad i checked, see you at the next one.


----------



## g1ose (Apr 25, 2005)

shame this one got cancelled but next time defo!

the snow where i am was awsome this morning and is still sticking around now!

Shame as i had just clayed the car last weekend and wanted everyone to have a feel (oh err)!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah bummer that :?

I'll sort another date,then i can have a feel  :-*

John


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

oh bugger !!
i should have read the posts first....me and the family waited and waited and had diet coke after diet coke at the pub before assuming that it got cancelled.......it was quite a nice day in the end bit cold though!
see you all next time, right im off to make some tea to help the krispy kremes that no one ate go down !!  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

LEEK cruise to TOTD :idea:


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

WHAT? The roads were clear, even my rental FWD Fiesta Style was going alright... you Quattro guys scared for a couple of flakes? :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> oh bugger !!
> i should have read the posts first....me and the family waited and waited and had diet coke after diet coke at the pub before assuming that it got cancelled.......it was quite a nice day in the end bit cold though!
> see you all next time, right im off to make some tea to help the krispy kremes that no one ate go down !!  :wink:


Sorry about that Arif :? 
Kelly probably wont come along again  I'll try and bring Elle to the next one and they can talk babies etc :roll:  :wink:



nippo_ said:


> WHAT? The roads were clear, even my rental FWD Fiesta Style was going alright... you Quattro guys scared for a couple of flakes? :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Erm well they wern't clear here!! :roll: 
Safety first! [smiley=stop.gif] I dont think i could live with myself encouraging people to drive down and something happened to them.
Theres allways another day! and probably a more local curry house! :lol: 

Bring the fiesta next time then you'll be covered :roll: :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > oh bugger !!
> ...


Sorry about that Arif :? 
Kelly probably wont come along again  I'll try and bring Elle to the next one and they can talk babies etc :roll:  :wink:

she will come to another one... and they can talk about babies and 
how babies made!!.. both my babies were made after a good night out 
partying....must be the booze !! ha ha!! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

a18eem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


Got pissed and fired off a live round eh ? me too :lol: :lol:


----------



## CC (Mar 20, 2007)

Is this meet going to be rearranged????

If so when


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

There may be a local east london meet soon so keep watching this events page.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

CC said:


> Is this meet going to be rearranged????
> 
> If so when


O i am sorry ive been at work all weekend :roll: Nothing like asking politly :?

Anyone ok for the 18th May??  or if sooner 20th april??? :wink:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Naresh said:


> There may be a local east london meet soon so keep watching this events page.


Hope to see that happen soon Naresh :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

I posted on here as im sure tonys box is full. (PM)

KEV/JOHN/TONY

Me, John and Tony are meeting at Clackett lane on Saturday morning. What time do you reckon - 8am????

We are then meeting kev further round the M35, not sure where?

If we post on here we can keep in touch with what the latest is.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

renton72 said:


> I posted on here as im sure tonys box is full. (PM)
> 
> KEV/JOHN/TONY
> 
> ...


Godstone Junction is good for me - can we do a smidge earlier as I think it may a bun fight when we get there and even though I love you all dearly I don't fancy kicking tyres waiting til the afternoon for my turn on the rollers (Adam is aiming to get there at 8:30am)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I'll go with the flow,im used to being up at 4am so not too worried :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thehornster said:


> I'll go with the flow,im used to being up at 4am so not too worried :wink:


I'll follow our leader :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > I posted on here as im sure tonys box is full. (PM)
> ...


Sounds good to me not fussed if i don't get on the rollers think my clutch is going

btw Does Clackett lane sell V-power :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Lets say Clacket at 7am then fellas, if you dont mind getting up.

Im with Kev, i dont really want to be hanging round all day and everyone will turn up on time i think.

So if we meet at 7am tony and John. what time will we meet you then kev?

Not sure if clackt has V power tony! :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Lets say Clacket at 7am then fellas, if you dont mind getting up.
> 
> Im with Kev, i dont really want to be hanging round all day and everyone will turn up on time i think.
> 
> ...


I'll aim for 7:00am as well - if you all come off the motorway at the Godstone junction, I'll try and wait (illegally  ) in the laybay which is actually on the rondabout under the M25 (or is it the M35 Chris :wink: ). Hopefully I can just pull out after you lot as you leave the rounadabout and head up the ramp onto motorway. I'll PM my current number to you all just in case.

Kev


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> (or is it the M35 Chris :wink: ).
> Kev


II had spotted that when i read it earlier and thought no one else had noticed. :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets say Clacket at 7am then fellas, if you dont mind getting up.
> ...


Does anyone know which is the Godstone junction number we can call you before a mile or so before


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

can't remember the number, but its the first one after Clacket Lane services (assuming you are going clockwise!) - call me when you are leaving the services.

Kev


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

http://www.motorwayservices.info/area.php?area=38

Its a Total Tony, so no V Power! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> http://www.motorwayservices.info/area.php?area=38
> 
> Its a Total Tony, so no V Power! :wink:


I'll bring a Jerry Can :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry guys got to go into work again tonight,wont be home till 6am Saturday :? 
Might be a bit tired tomorrow :roll: 
Sorry to let you down but its to cover a mate who has a family issue :?

Have fun Sat and take plenty of pictures :wink:

John


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Sorry guys got to go into work again tonight,wont be home till 6am Saturday :?
> Might be a bit tired tomorrow :roll:
> Sorry to let you down but its to cover a mate who has a family issue :?
> 
> ...


Shame you can't come John,

Chris, Kev as before ?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Come on John - straight from work and be the first to arrive :lol:

Tony

Still good to go for me.

Kev


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Im still going, see you at Clackett Lane at 7am Tony.

See you Kev a junction later!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Cool 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Good to meet up with you both (and the others) today.

Took ages to get home in my underpowered car :lol:

See you soon

Kev


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Good to meet up with you both (and the others) today.
> 
> Took ages to get home in my underpowered car :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeah you too mate. I enjoyed it although the results wernt the best. :x

See you soon.

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right anyone up for it?? http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 83#1214083

Hopefully it won't snow and no one will get rushed to hospital at work :roll: :wink:

John


----------

